# Lowering Springs - Daily Driveability, Load, Height recommendations



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

For starters, my personal experience is in a different vehicle. The Diesel is quite a bit heavier, and the drop is bigger. But I do have the Eibachs. My drop is just over 2" in the front, and 1.25" in the rear. A gas Cruze will see 1.2" to 1.5" drop in the front. (same in the rear)

I have never bottomed out in the rear. It would take quite a bit of weight to do so.

If you don't plan to change setups, like going to coilovers or something similar, then it would be GREAT to get some metal endlinks. You can get a set off ebay for fairly inexpensive. 

The front bumpstops may be troublesome. I cut mine so that I can still hit the occasional pothole, but I hear that the best ride comes from just removing them. The Cruze does not come from the factory with a lot of travel anyways, so everything you can do to gain some back will improve ride quality.

Once installed, the only alignment spec that is out will be toe. Lowering the car will introduce some toe out, so if you want your tires to last, get that fixed. It sucks, but alignment places won't discount you for just doing front toe, but that is the only adjustment you can make on the Cruze without resorting to special hardware. Camber doesn't kill tires, but excessive toe will shred them faster than you can say oh ****!

Good luck!


----------

